# Kirby's first hire



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2015)

Glenn Schumann


http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/K...-assistant-Glenn-Schumann-to-Georgia-41813836


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Hmmm... I wonder who's next????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Hmmm... I wonder who's next????



I'm guessing Nick Saban as Kirby's defensive coordinator?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

the dream team

oh my


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> the dream team
> 
> oh my



The Bama dynasty is crumbling before your very eyes..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Bama dynasty is crumbling before your very eyes..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


>



Bama will lose at least 4 games next season.. You heard it here first!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm guessing Nick Saban as Kirby's defensive coordinator?



When Kirby announces that he is in fact bringing Cochran he will have to put his family in protective custody.... Cochran and Kirby are the authors of the process.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> When Kirby announces that he is in fact bringing Cochran he will have to put his family in protective custody.... Cochran and Korby are the authors of the process.




Korby is right


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Kirby taking what he wants!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> When Kirby announces that he is in fact bringing Cochran he will have to put his family in protective custody.... Cochran and Kirby are the authors of the process.



And Saban was just the financial backing. Now Saban's blood money isn't needed!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Saban was just the financial backing. Now Saban's blood money isn't needed!



It won't be long before total meltdown hits in T town. Their message boards have been hilarious to say the least.... Who would have thunk  that a S&C coach and a D cord could bring so much drama to one team. If Saban let's Cochran go they will be calling for Saban's head next year when they start losing games...... Priceless!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Korby is right



 He's desperate now!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It won't be long before total meltdown hits in T town. Their message boards have been hilarious to say the least.... Who would have thunk  that a S&C coach and a D cord could bring so much drama to one team. If Saban let's Cochran go they will be calling for Saban's head next year when they start losing games...... Priceless!!!!



Woooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2015)

So what's happening with Pruitt?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> So what's happening with Pruitt?



Well,, from everything out there I think he's Smarts last choice and will be the fall back retainer.... Smart and Muschamp have both reached out to Bobo's D cord at Col St. Also McGarity has given Kirby the green light to retain him if we wants to. If he does keep Pruitt Rocker is gone because he doesn't want to work with Pruitt anymore. It's looking more and more like Pruitt is problem not only with admin but with just about every coach he works with.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama will lose at least 4 games next season.. You heard it here first!



only if Saban leaves..you heard it here first


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He's desperate now!!!



better than being SKEEEEEEEERED


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> So what's happening with Pruitt?



Sure hope we can keep Pruitt. But if he can't get along with others, maybe it's best he is let go. Not sure who we would go after, though.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

A bunch of my neighbors are throwing away their Ga gear saying they're done with the dogs.. Some say they are Miami fans now

You just can't make this stuff up


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

And for y'all in trailerville, (you know who you are)walmart has Ga gear on clearance, most for .97 cents..Yall better jump on that


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Well,, from everything out there I think he's Smarts last choice and will be the fall back retainer.... Smart and Muschamp have both reached out to Bobo's D cord at Col St. Also McGarity has given Kirby the green light to retain him if we wants to. If he does keep Pruitt Rocker is gone because he doesn't want to work with Pruitt anymore. It's looking more and more like Pruitt is problem not only with admin but with just about every coach he works with.



I just wonder what the issue could be


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I just wonder what the issue could be



Smart and Pruitt never really got a long per se at Bama

Pruitt's pretty headstrong


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> And for y'all in trailerville, (you know who you are)walmart has Ga gear on clearance, most for .97 cents..Yall better jump on that



every thread we can count on


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I just wonder what the issue could be





BROWNING7WSM said:


> Smart and Pruitt never really got a long per se at Bama
> 
> Pruitt's pretty headstrong



Pruitt doesn't seem to get along with anyone. It looked like it was just issues with O staff but it looks like it's his D staff as well. I heard they have already pulled Rocker off of him once. Pruitt is not liked by any member of his own staff but Sherrer.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Pruitt doesn't seem to get along with anyone. It looked like it was just issues with O staff but it looks like it's his D staff as well. I heard they have already pulled Rocker off of him once. Pruitt is not liked by any member of his own staff but Sherrer.



This is the way I see it too.. That's why I had a chuckle when some were wanting Smart to retain him.. Seems y'all are figuring it out now


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> This is the way I see it too.. That's why I had a chuckle when some were wanting Smart to retain him.. Seems y'all are figuring it out now



It's becoming more clear on why McGarity wanted him gone.  You think Saban will take him back?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Smart and Muschamp have both reached out to Bobo's D cord at Col St.



Tyson's on both sides of the ball?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Tyson's on both sides of the ball?



Could it be????


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It's becoming more clear on why McGarity wanted him gone.  You think Saban will take him back?



yes


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> A bunch of my neighbors are throwing away their Ga gear saying they're done with the dogs.. Some say they are Miami fans now
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up



Ive heard the same thing. 




First it was,Thug U this, Thug U that. Now it's "Miami is going to take over the Acc". They've already forgotten that Richt was fired because he's NOT a championship caliber coach like Saban, Meyer, or Jimbo.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Only two of UGA's current coaching staff will be retained..... Thomas davis and Kevin Sherrier.......


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Only two of UGA's current coaching staff will be retained..... Thomas davis and Kevin Sherrier.......


I think you mean Brown not Davis


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Horns said:


> I think you mean Brown not Davis



Ha yeah but I'll take him back too!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Hmmm... What coach to steal now...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm... What coach to steal now...



From what I'm hearing two more are coming with him. One of those is S&C and the other will be on the D. The message boards have turned from Congrats to now they all need to leave NOW! Priceless!!!!!! They brag about their program and how great their coaches are and that why everyone hires them then get their feelings hurt when someone hires Scott Cochran.  I wonder if Cochran will do this at UGA?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm... What coach to steal now...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> From what I'm hearing two more are coming with him. One of those is S&C and the other will be on the D. The message boards have turned from Congrats to now they all need to leave NOW! Priceless!!!!!! They brag about their program and how great their coaches are and that why everyone hires them then get their feelings hurt when someone hires Scott Cochran.  I wonder if Cochran will do this at UGA?



Take him

plzzzzz


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Take him
> 
> plzzzzz



Smart is only taking the best with him! Why do you think blondy is still on the offensive side!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 7, 2015)

Getting Cochran would be awesome, GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Got this one off Al.com........ Wow the first hire looks to be another blow to the process in T town but a key part of the process in Athens....

Kirby Smart's first Georgia hire is Alabama's secret defensive guru  http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2015/12/kirby_smarts_first_georgia_hir.html


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> A bunch of my neighbors are throwing away their Ga gear saying they're done with the dogs.. Some say they are Miami fans now
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up





SpotandStalk said:


> Ive heard the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks like a new Lord of the Rings movie ... "The Trolls Unite".


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> This looks like a new Lord of the Rings movie ... "The Trolls Unite".



Have your green and orange shirts come in the mail yet?


We all knew you had a little thug in ya. You are from Lowndes County.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It's looking more and more like Pruitt is problem not only with admin but with just about every coach he works with.



Like I've said before.  Pruitt appears to be the Lane Kiffin of defense.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 8, 2015)

Predicting the transfer of power from Bama to UGA is laughable at best.  Saban has won everywhere he's been a head coach.  Kirby...oh yeah...he's never been a HC, he has no wins.  All his rings Nick gave him...might as well have been Christmas presents.


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Predicting the transfer of power from Bama to UGA is laughable at best.  Saban has won everywhere he's been a head coach.  Kirby...oh yeah...he's never been a HC, he has no wins.  All his rings Nick gave him...might as well have been Christmas presents.



Yep. Ole Nick just woke up one day with all his????

Saban has been very fortunate to have other teams lose to get him in the NC picture. Only once has he went undefeated. They also let him have a do over against LSU.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Predicting the transfer of power from Bama to UGA is laughable at best.  Saban has won everywhere he's been a head coach.  Kirby...oh yeah...he's never been a HC, he has no wins.  All his rings Nick gave him...might as well have been Christmas presents.



This is just the way the dogs operate.. Living vicariously through Championship teams..

Deep down, they're skeeered to death and its plenty laughable

They'll be back to bashing FSU soon, don't worry


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It's becoming more clear on why McGarity wanted him gone.  You think Saban will take him back?



Yes, because there is no question who's in charge at Bama.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2015)

riprap said:


> Yep. Ole Nick just woke up one day with all his????
> 
> Saban has been very fortunate to have other teams lose to get him in the NC picture. Only once has he went undefeated. They also let him have a do over against LSU.



since you as a dog fan have never experienced a championship run,  thats usually how it works a lot of times


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yes, because there is no question who's in charge at Bama.



winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Predicting the transfer of power from Bama to UGA is laughable at best.  Saban has won everywhere he's been a head coach.  Kirby...oh yeah...he's never been a HC, he has no wins.  All his rings Nick gave him...might as well have been Christmas presents.



The mark of a great man is measured in the quality of the people he surrounds himself with.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The mark of a great man is measured in the quality of the people he surrounds himself with.



so hows the thug base reflecting for you and other dog fans


----------



## nickel back (Dec 8, 2015)

I think this pond is over fished.....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby Smart's first Georgia hire is Alabama's secret defensive guru



That's what we FSU fans heard about Pruitt, too.  Bama's D hasn't really fell apart yet.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> so hows the thug base reflecting for you and other dog fans



Pride goeth before the fall. I'm keeping my powder dry waiting for the fall. Schadenfreude is delicious.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Pride goeth before the fall. I'm keeping my powder dry waiting for the fall. Schadenfreude is delicious.



so is dog in some countries, and sowega


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so is dog in some countries, and sowega



(En)Title(d) Town gonna fall sometime 6. You gotta remember all them homers you stepped on on the way up. They gonna curb stomp you on your way down.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> (En)Title(d) Town gonna fall sometime 6. You gotta remember all them homers you stepped on on the way up. They gonna curb stomp you on your way down.



You mean Bama will take a step back when Saban leaves?  Let's look back and see how successful Bama has been without Saban.


Alabama has 25 SEC Championships (by far the most of any team).  17 of them were won by Bear Bryant and Nick Saban.

The first championship was won in 1933.  That's 82 years ago.  82 years - 17 Bryant/Saban SECC = 65 remaining years.

65 remaining years divided by 8 other SECC = 8.12.

Outside of the Bryant and Saban titles, Alabama averages winning the conference once every 8.125 years.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 8, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean Bama will take a step back when Saban leaves?  Let's look back and see how successful Bama has been without Saban.
> 
> 
> Alabama has 25 SEC Championships (by far the most of any team).  17 of them were won by Bear Bryant and Nick Saban.
> ...



that would not go well for BAMA fans...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Outside of the Bryant and Saban titles, Alabama averages winning the conference once every 8.125 years.





nickel back said:


> that would not go well for BAMA fans...



"Title Town".


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean Bama will take a step back when Saban leaves?  Let's look back and see how successful Bama has been without Saban.
> 
> 
> Alabama has 25 SEC Championships (by far the most of any team).  17 of them were won by Bear Bryant and Nick Saban.
> ...




the dogs only have 12 titles in 123 years of football. lol.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the dogs only have 12 titles in 123 years of football. lol.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the dogs only have 12 titles in 123 years of football. lol.





oh man


i can't stop laughing


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the dogs only have 12 titles in 123 years of football. lol.



thats beyond pathetic


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the dogs only have 12 titles in 123 years of football. lol.



Just going back to the beginning of the SEC, that puts UGA winning the conference every 6.83 years.  Still a better average than a Saban/Bear-less Bama.

I'm not saying that Bama will become an also ran and these numbers are good for nothing but giving us a discussion, but the notion that Bama can't be bad is ignoring history.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Just going back to the beginning of the SEC, that puts UGA winning the conference every 6.83 years.



theres their moral victory


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> theres their moral victory



Gotta throw a Dawg a bone every now and then.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

Ray Perkins
Bill Curry
Gene Stallings
Mike Dubose
Dennis Franchione
Mike Shula

That was a 28 year long dry spell.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Ray Perkins
> Bill Curry
> Gene Stallings
> Mike Dubose
> ...



With lows lower than FSU's "Lost Decade".


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Just going back to the beginning of the SEC, that puts UGA winning the conference every 6.83 years.  Still a better average than a Saban/Bear-less Bama.
> 
> I'm not saying that Bama will become an also ran and these numbers are good for nothing but giving us a discussion, but the notion that Bama can't be bad is ignoring history.



bama has 25 and the dogs have 12. pathetic is uga and you well know that young man.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> With lows lower than FSU's "Lost Decade".



We're talking 2.8 lost decades here. Those are the years Bama fans don't no nuthin' about.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Ray Perkins
> Bill Curry
> Gene Stallings
> Mike Dubose
> ...



yeah, but the shine and sparkle off all those crystal balls blinds me from that period


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> We're talking 2.8 lost decades here. Those are the years Bama fans don't no nuthin' about.



Apparently there was a rip in the space time continuum that allowed them to wake up 28 years in the future.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> bama has 25 and the dogs have 12. pathetic is uga


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> yeah, but the shine and sparkle off all those crystal balls blinds me from that period



Those who are ignorant of history are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Apparently there was a rip in the space time continuum that allowed them to wake up 28 years in the future.



God bless the flux capacitor.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2015)

It appears that two coaches will be named tomorrow. Rumor mill is his staff will close to complete by Fri.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

From an inside source..........

"Two different verified insiders reporting that multiple people are telling them we should know our OC and DC tomorrow night. Supposedly Kirby will have them at the dinner with the recruits."

" Also seen a rumor posted tonite that the new OC shares the same name as the stadium. "

Hint,,,,, Notre Dame


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

Another rumor........

"Rocker will be named DC" But this is just a deep rumor......


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

It's Kirby time Athens town!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

Another inside skinny.......

"Sanford from ND is picking up a lot of traction. Hopefully we find out for sure tomorrow. Would be funny if this is the smokescreen. "


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It's Kirby time Athens town!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> From an inside source..........
> 
> "Two different verified insiders reporting that multiple people are telling them we should know our OC and DC tomorrow night. Supposedly Kirby will have them at the dinner with the recruits."
> 
> ...



Fred Sanford???


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

"Sanford's biggest draw is that he is an exceptional QB coach. Also, ND runs a very multiple offense. They do pro sets and spread depending on situation."


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> "Sanford's biggest draw is that he is an exceptional QB coach. Also, ND runs a very multiple offense. They do pro sets and spread depending on situation."



Kind of sounds word for word when Kirby was asked in his press conf about what kind of Offense he wants to run at UGA...................


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fred Sanford???



No Lamont.....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 12, 2015)

More like Rollo Lamont's best bud!

•••


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> More like Rollo Lamont's best bud!
> 
> •••



Back away from the keyboard.....


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Another inside skinny.......
> 
> "Sanford from ND is picking up a lot of traction. Hopefully we find out for sure tomorrow. Would be funny if this is the smokescreen. "



Hearing this rumor too.

Heard Sherrer would be retained.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Another rumor........
> 
> "Rocker will be named DC" But this is just a deep rumor......



im hearing Jennings will be hired too


----------



## nickel back (Dec 12, 2015)

Needs to get the ball a rolling....


----------



## nickel back (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> "Sanford's biggest draw is that he is an exceptional QB coach. Also, ND runs a very multiple offense. They do pro sets and spread depending on situation."



I would like to see Sanford at UGA


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Not going to happen smoke screen......


----------

